

Year in review: Quotables - 10smom
http://blogs.siliconvalley.com/gmsv/2010/12/year-in-review-quotables.html

======
10smom
This is my favorite

• “The Internet’s completely over. I don’t see why I should give my new music
to iTunes or anyone else. … Anyway, all these computers and digital gadgets
are no good. They just fill your head with numbers and that can’t be good for
you.”

That’s Prince, formerly known as The Artist Formerly Known as Prince, in a May
interview with the U.K.’s Mirror.

